# Newbie! Jago



## sel_chick (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi all!
Am a newbie here, and a novice dog owner, although I have been around them all my life.
Have had my male vizsla puppy, Jago for a fortnight now. He's 10 weeks today, and already a handful but I'm enjoying every moment!

Hoping these forums will help me learn a lot and answer some questions as and when they arise.
Am also looking forward to reading about all the adventures of the other vizslas out there!

xselx


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Welcome & Congrats on Jango!! The fun has just begun ;D


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Congrats on your new puppie, and I am also a new dog owner, every day seems to be an adventure...(mostly all fun)


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Welcome to the site. Vizsla puppies are like no other. Dan and I have found that out. They are worth it though because we have never found a more affectionate breed. You will find yourself saying many times "It's a good thing you are so cute." Haha.


----------



## sel_chick (Jan 22, 2011)

JillandDan said:


> You will find yourself saying many times "It's a good thing you are so cute." Haha.


Lol! I got in from work an hour ago, and the sweet little angel who had behaved himself immaculately and done nothing but sook all afternoon while his 'grandad and granny' were here, turned into the barking, biting, peeing monster from **** the minute they left.
He's now curled up on his cushion - cute doesn't even begin to describe it!


----------

